# Urgent! Really sick mouse!



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Cleaned out the mice today & got them out to handle & get some updated pics...Ariel is looking REALLY ill, her sissy has grown loads & looks like a healthy young adult....but Ariel looks stunted, thin & her coat looks bedraggled...I can also see every bone in her tail. She also looks like shes breathing funny.
She was always smaller than her sister, but all the other symptoms are new!

I immediately separated her & googled mice illnesses...the closest match I can find is Sendai Virus? Of course I'm not 100%! But, isn't this disease highly contaigious to all rodents including rats?
I've been keeping my new rat in the same room as the mice, so I'm super worried now!!!! 

What do you think? & how can I help her?
























Bones in the tail...


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh goodness, she does look sick. Might she just have a URI? I'd get her out of the same room as the others anyway, but if the other girl isn't showing signs of illness it seems unlikely it's contagious... is this the first time you noticed anything wrong with her? Is she sneezing or anything?


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes I only just noticed...she was always smaller, but being as they were both babies I didn't think anything of it...but now that her sis seems to be changing & growing...theres def something off with her & the bones showing through her tail like that is really odd. She doesn't seem sniffley, but her breathing looks a bit labored...her mouth isn't open or anything.
I feel so bad for her! & it is odd that her sis is perfectly healthy.

Heres her sis for comparison...


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

She is eating & drinking by the way.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

That is very odd. There's nothing genetic like megacolon in mice that strikes young?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

The only thing in mice that is "like" megacolon is Dominant red mice getting obese, but it's not fatile. Other then that there is nothing like Megacolon in mice.

Try feeding her some Honey, maybe mixed with some baby food, and if she'll eat it try to get her to eat herbs (Parsley, Cilantro, Oregano, Thyme, and Echinacea) in hopes of boosting her immune system. Also try to give her stuff like Cinnamon. I Think mice have gal bladders (Not 100% sure) so Try go give her maybe some bits of chicken. If your worried about her weight, this may sound gross, but ground up some dried meal worms for her and you probably want to mix it into some water (with other herbs if possible).

Hope she does better. Not sure on mouse illnesses. maybe a URI? Hope it's not Sendai.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I will try all of those, I am going to the pet store later so will get some supplies. Sendai just seemed closest & all the symptoms matched...said it strikes young & just weaned mice & most mice are just carriers so don't have symptoms but it will show & affect some, particularly youngsters! If it is Sendai what should I do? Do you think its likely?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

If it is, just keep her as far away from your other rodents as possible while you try to treat her and make sure you've changed clothes and washed between handling her and the other mice and rats. I'd do that anyway just as a precaution.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh just weird her sis is fine...hope she stays that way! I don't think Ariel is gonna make it guys...when she's still she just sits hunched up & is breathing really heavy to the point she is like shaking. I offered her some formula in a little cup & she sipped on that...took quite a bit just to hopefully give her a boost. Her eyes look puffy too. I just hate seeing an animal or anything for that matter suffer & she's clearly suffering  whenever I check on her tho she still makes the effort to greet me & come up to my hand...ugh so sad. Feels like I've had the worst luck with my babies just lately  I guess that's what happens when you 'rescue' animals doomed to be snake food & are ill treated before you get them. Sometimes I guess the damage is already done. I'm glad I got to show them some love tho & that not all humans are bad.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Is Sendai contaigious to humans? Sorry if that's a dumb question.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I doubt it, but I think humans can carry it and transfer. That's why you're supposed to wait three hours before you handle your rats after you've been to a pet store...


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Well she's being kept in our upstairs bathroom for now...all my other rodents are downstairs & we always keep the bathroom door shut (my bathroom rug is dark blue & my cats always cover it in cat hair lol) so she is totally separate from everybody. I guess it could be anything really, mice can get all the typical illnesses that our ratties can suffer from...megacolon, myco etc. but yeh best be safe. I really hope none of my other babies get it!!! She's still pretty alert...but is making a weird clicking noise...poor thing is not well at all & its crazy how all these nasty symptoms are happening all at once & out of the blue! But, I guess like rats they hide their illness until the last minute  I'm doing all I can for her & so far she is still continuing eating & drinking.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I can't offer any help, but I sure hope she gets better.

i know nothing about mice as pets, but she's SOO tiny. What a cute, tiny baby.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I know she's teeny & a sweet sweet girl...its such a shame & of course my daughter keeps asking "what's wrong with my mousey, has she got a headache?" because I'm keeping her away from the others. Its just going to be a waiting game now.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

She looks like my mouse that died of megacolon. Yes, mice get megacolon just like rats do. Just in case, make sure you wash your hands really well before touching any other rodent.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh trust me I'm being REALLY cautious! She made it thru the night...but hasn't left her hidey hole all day, she's just sitting in there clicking & breathing heavy. I haven't disturbed her today...I just feel so helpless


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Can you take her to a vet?


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes...I am going to call my local exotic vet see if they are open tomorrow FX they are, they most likely will euthanize her ...but its better than her suffering.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Update: She came out & started eating & drinking...was sitting & grooming. Still being a sweetie & seems to get excited when I tend to her...she is such a little fighter! Seriously this girl is SO small...would be such a miracle if she makes it & becomes healthy like her sister! I know its still a slim chance...but if she does I will be renaming her Merida or Mulan...warrior princesses!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Update: She didn't make it another night...R.I.P. little Ariel, I'm glad you at least got to experience being loved & spoiled...my daughter especially thought the world of you. You put up a good fight, now you are at peace


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss.  At least she's no longer suffering from her illness.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm sorry  It seems like you've been having a lot of bad luck lately. I hope things start looking up soon.


----------

